# Baltimore Glass GW



## bpuffer2000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi.. Wondering what the best way is for me to tell if this flask could be real versus a knock-off.

 Thanks,

 Bob


----------



## bpuffer2000 (Feb 6, 2011)

back


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 6, 2011)

real... never knocked off!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks fine 
 ... best way is pick it up and hold it in your hands.

 ... next best way is to hand it someone who has seen a bunch of them.

 btw, nice flask


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice bottle and quite valuable.Give me time to explain.Need about 10 minutes.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry for the delay,bpuffer2000 first let me congratulate you on a historic quite valable piece of glass.Your bottle is listed in Mckearins book as the GI-22.
 Goerge Mckearin also lists it in the group B of most desirable flasks 30 or less known.This bottle could easily be worth  2000.00 and up if listed properly.
 There are members who are sellers here at this forum earlyglass,kungfufighter who could market this for you if you are selling .If not what a great find if you are a beginner or a serious collector.

 It is described like this:

 GI-22. Washington, classical bust similar to No.2 1I.             Classical bust facing right. NOTE:        Quart           Aquamarine,Green, medium olive yellow      
 "BALTIMORE X GLASS. WORKS." The "S's" are  reversed.     There is some doubt as to whom this 
  heavy medial (E.D.)                                                          bust is intended to portray. It has been
                                                                                         generally listed as Taylor. However
                                                                                         there is a strong possibility it may be 
                                                                                         intended for Henry Clay.





 Here is a picture of the charts also.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2011)

Number 2 .The charts on the GI flasks.


----------



## bpuffer2000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the info.

 Hope all is well.

 Bob


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2011)

Last picture.  Mckearim on page 507 in the book says the following.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2011)

There you go Bob,I have two very similar flasks one is slightly older then yours the other a little newer but the same mold maker made each of the Washington busts they have the identicle heavy medial molding lines on the side of the bottle.One of mine is from Bridgeton the other Baltimore but the Fells point glass works.The Bridgeton New Jersey bottle is on the left the Baltimore Fells point bottle is on the right.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2011)

The medial ribbing.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2011)

The reverse side of each bottle.Notice the exactness in similarity between The bust of Henry Clay on the Bridgeton Bottle compared to yours They are exactly the same.


----------



## bpuffer2000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,

 Thanks for all info/pics.. 

 Much appreciated.  I'll be keeping it and passing it on to one of my two boys..

 Hope you have a nice Sunday and thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2011)

I cant beleive the long time members or other noteworthy glass historians who frequent this site wont chime in on this one. This is a great extremely rare historical bottle this new member posted here and no one can find the time to congratulate this gentleman.It is a great looking flask and you are very likley to not see another of these in your collecting lifetimes.Whenever a bottle is in the Mckearin numbered most desirable flasks list you have a great bottle.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 7, 2011)

Steve, 

 You are absolutely right that it is listed as rare, and the case can be made that it SHOULD be a $2000+ flask! However, I have had many "rare" flasks that sell in the hundreds, not thousands. Should they be thousands? Absolutely! 

 These days color is king... an aqua example of this type of flask might be in the hundreds, but a yellow olive example would be $30,000! It is crazy.

 Mike


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for coming on Mike it is a truley great find.The owner is a nice gentleman also I have had good email corespondence with him.You had posted earlier in the thread and this was not directed at you per say........................ well maybe a little.[]


----------



## bpuffer2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

 Thanks again for all the posts.  I'm a newbie to old bottles and it was fun to see the old books with the pics.

 I'll be on the look-out for anything good and plan on trolling my dad's attic at some point to see if there could be anything else interesting.

 I still keep my Booz knock-off in the window of my office as I like the color.  I like the Baltimore one as well, but I'm partial to the Blue Booz knock-off for looking at =)

 Cheers,

 Bob


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 9, 2011)

Bob,....welcome to ABN...Very nice flask. Congrats,...the majority of the time when someone new comes on here and asks about a flask, it IS a repro....[]


----------



## phil44 (Feb 22, 2011)

I read in the McKearin /Wilson book that the Schaum's from Baltimore Glassworks were involved at the Bridgeton NJ Glass House in some capacity , which could explain the similarities of certain flasks between the two Glass Houses.


----------



## bpuffer2000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi All,

 I was thinking of maybe selling my bottle in the pics that can be seen in pics #1 #2..  

 It's in nice shape.. I think there is a spot of amber/resin one can see in the pics, but I'm assuming that can be cleaned out..

 Hope all is super.. Email me/respond to the thread


----------



## bpuffer2000 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi, I wanted to thank Steve Sewell for all of his info.  I ended up buying the book and have it along with the bottle in the photos up top.  I had a few offers when I made the post, but I held onto the bottle.  Just curious how is the market for bottles now-a-days.  Wife wants a new bathroom and I may have to sell some stuff -=(

I'm going to have to dump some stocks and gold + silver I have, but I figured I may sell the bottle depending on interest as well.  Bathrooms are much more expensive than I had hope to remodel.


----------

